# FMA in saint joseph Missouri?



## Mon Mon (Sep 20, 2013)

Anyone know of any Eskrima or FMA in the saint joseph missouri area?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm not sure if you are close to this group or not but this might be a great place to inquire: http://stlcounterpoint.wordpress.com/


----------



## Mon Mon (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks i e-mailed them


----------

